

Disclosure of H/W prefetcher control on some Intel processors - sathvikl
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/disclosure-of-hw-prefetcher-control-on-some-intel-processors

======
javert
Was the fact that you can enable or disable these not publicly known before
this article?

~~~
colanderman
Presumably disable. They are enabled by default, and the suggested use is to
disable for more reliable benchmarking.

~~~
x0x0
Unless you plan to run with these disabled, how would disabling them during
benchmarking possibly improve the relevance of the benchmarks? And if the
benchmarks aren't relevant, why benchmark?

~~~
colanderman
If, e.g., you're trying to benchmark the memory itself, and not the
processor's prefetch algorithm.

